# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho phim >  FS - Ghost Rider:Spirit of Vengeance (2012) KORSUB 720p HDRip H264 AAC-KTH

## manhhuong

“Theo truyền thuyết, Ma tốc độ lướt nhanh hơn gió, đôi mắt rực lửa tử thần và đầy sức mạnh hủy diệt…”

Nicolas Cage trở lại với vai diễn Johnny Blaze trong bộ phim Ghost Ride Spirit of Vengeance (Ma tốc độ: Linh hồn báo thù) được đạo diễn bởi Mark Neveldine và Brian Taylor. Nhân vật Johnny giờ đây đã gan góc hơn xưa và vẫn đang phải chiến đấu với lời nguyền vẫn ngày đêm đeo đẳng, buộc anh trở thành một thợ săn quỷ. Để ở ẩn và trấn áp bản thân khỏi lời nguyền ấy, Johnny buộc phải chuyển đến một ngôi làng ở Đông Âu – nơi khởi đầu những truyền thuyết về ma quỷ. Tại đây, anh được một giáo phái bí mật của nhà thờ tuyển dụng để cứu một đứa bé thoát khỏi ma quỷ. Ban đầu, Johnny miễn cưỡng không muốn trở lại với sức mạnh của “Ma tốc độ”, nhưng rồi anh nhận ra, đây là cách duy nhất để bảo vệ đứa bé, đồng thời có thể giải thoát bản thân khỏi lời nguyền mãi mãi 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1071875/ Ratings: 5.0/10 from 12,716 users 

​*Hình ảnh trong phim*​


​*Link Download*​

FS - Ghost Rider:Spirit of Vengeance (2012) KORSUB 720p HDRip H264 AAC-KTH
FS - Ghost Rider:Spirit of Vengeance (2012) KORSUB 720p HDRip H264 AAC-KTH sub
​Sau khi download xong nối hết tất cả các file, sau đó các bạn dùng winrar giải nén bình thường.
Mật khẩu để giải nén phim *hdmovie.vn* Sau khi nối phim lại để xem được phim có phần đuôi là mkv các bạn dùng chương trình VLC để xem. Tải chương trình VLC tại đây Chương trình xem phim VLC
Mọi người sau khi click link đợi 5 giây rồi click vào  để vào link download nhé.​* Bấm vào đây ủng hộ mình một lần nào* 

*FS - Ghost Rider:Spirit of Vengeance (2012) KORSUB 720p HDRip H264 AAC-KTH*

Dù vô tình hay hữu ý ghé ngang qua blog mình, thì mọi người để lại comment cám ơn hay đóng góp ý kiến để ủng hộ Phim Nóng ngày càng phát triển nhé mọi người.

----------

